# Gibson D chain sprockets



## backacheacres (Jun 8, 2011)

I am restoring a Gibson D and need both chain sprockets. Anyone know where I can locate these. Thanks


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

You can join the Yahoo group for Gibson owners and ask there. Many of the members have parts piles lying around.

Or, you can go to a Farm store, such as TSC and sort through their selection of sprockets. The one on the clutch shaft is a standard hub and you can weld on the sprocket of your choice. You can count the teeth on the old sprocket and know which you need. It's #50 roller chain. The one on the transmission input shaft can be bought blank and holds drilled for the three bolts. I did this on mine to put a larger sprocket on to gear it down a tish.


----------



## backacheacres (Jun 8, 2011)

*Gibson D sprockets wanted*

Thanks for your response. I will check it out


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

I see you did. :hello: Welcome to the world of Gibsons! Quite the little beasts!


----------



## ptreaster (Apr 14, 2014)

Motion industries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

